# Specialized Dolce Elite used vs Dolce Compact New?



## cpieton

Hello,
I'm just getting into cycling, looking for a road bike that I can use for weekly rides, as well as, some beginner triathlons. I've been an avid long distance runner (half/marathons and ultra-marathons) for many years and want to switch over to cycling to be nice to my joints and cross train. I've gone to a number of LBS to gather information as well as test ride, and really like the Specialized Dolce Compact model MSRP $820. 

I'm a grad student on a limited budget and was hoping I wouldn't have to spend that much for my first bike (still need a helmet and clip pedals). I thought I could look on Craigslist for something comparable and found a listing for a 2009 Specialized Dolce Elite with an asking price of $800. The seller claims low milage, always stored indoors, and is throwing in a wireless computer and tool kit to change a tire. Is there asking price reasonable? Should I ever consider getting a used bike, or should I bite the bullet and get the new one?

Here's a link comparing both bikes specs:
BikePedia - 2009 Specialized Dolce Elite - 2014 Specialized Dolce Compact

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## love4himies

Is the used one in your size? 

You could always look at the used one, take it for a spin. You'll never know which one you like the best unless you do. If the used one fit me and did indeed look like it was gently used, I would go for the used one and try to negotiate the price down a bit. BTW, Claris is a new groupset by Shimano whereas Tiagra is tried & tested.


----------



## cpieton

Thank you for your advice. 

Yes, the used bike is my size. I'm in the process of trying to see if the seller would be open to negotiating (via email) before I went to look at it. If they are, I'm not sure what an appropriate offer would be if the bike is in fact "lightly used" and well maintained over the last 4ish years. I was thinking of offering something around $650-700...Or is that not a fair offer?


----------



## love4himies

cpieton said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> Yes, the used bike is my size. I'm in the process of trying to see if the seller would be open to negotiating (via email) before I went to look at it. If they are, I'm not sure what an appropriate offer would be if the bike is in fact "lightly used" and well maintained over the last 4ish years. I was thinking of offering something around $650-700...Or is that not a fair offer?


I was thinking of selling my old bike that is a 2008 and I was going to ask @50% of what I paid for it and hope to get 40-45%. It was well maintained and it almost pristine condition, but may have a lot more mileage than the one you are looking at (10K Km.). So if I were you, I would start with a bit lower than what you are willing to pay for it, then perhaps meet in the middle. 

Any idea how long she has been trying to sell it? That may be a good indicator on how much she will negotiate too.


----------



## cpieton

I found an article online that said a bike depreciates by about 50% when you walk out of the bike store, but didn't know if that was a universal assumption. The seller states that it has about 200miles (~320km) on it. So, assuming it is still in good shape and with such low milage, something around $650-700 sounds like a reasonable offer then.


----------



## tednugent

love4himies said:


> Is the used one in your size?
> 
> You could always look at the used one, take it for a spin. You'll never know which one you like the best unless you do. If the used one fit me and did indeed look like it was gently used, I would go for the used one and try to negotiate the price down a bit. BTW, Claris is a new groupset by Shimano whereas Tiagra is tried & tested.


Claris isn't a new groupet, Shimano decided to give the 2200/2300 an alternative name.

back to the OP... as other people have said... FIT.

Is the frame appropriate for your body?

Since you're in grad school... does your college have a cycling club/team? They can be a great resource in terms of helping you buy the appropiate bike, and maybe some training also.


----------



## cpieton

Thank you all for your advice. My school did have a cycling team, but it's no longer active unfortunately. Since the used bike is the correct size I would prefer to go that route if possible, especially for my first bike. I was able to negotiate a much better price, and have arranged to see the bike tomorrow. Assuming everything checks out, I should have a great "new" bike.


----------



## love4himies

If it does check out, I think you are making the right choice! I think you will like the components on it better than the new.


GOOD LUCK! and we need pics of what ever bike you choose.


----------

